# Brand New S3 Refurb-Sort of



## Robbdoe1

Long story short. I got a refurb S3 (OLED) from Woot in February. I paid $159. It took a crap 2 weeks ago so I had it replaced by Tivo for $49. I have not tried it and don't know it's condition. It has everything it came with including the packaging. It has no Sub. I'm gonna list it this Sunday on Ebay unless someone here wants it. I'm gonna list with a $49 reserve plus shipping. I'm hoping for $100 or more if possible since I have $200 in it at this point. PM me if you have any serious interest. Remember I'm selling it "AS IS" so ask first.

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1

Here is the Ebay listing.
http://cgi.ebay.com/TiVo-TCD648250B...599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa4fa9197

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1

So my Ebay buyer bailed on me. I guess I kinda let him. It went for $50 and him and 1 other person bid on it. $50 bucks, man that's cheap. I took a soaking on this as I had close to $200 in it since February. Better to toss it in the garage and lick my wounds . I figure if and when I go OTA plus streaming only I can always pull it out and use it without CC's. If anyone shouls need it let me know via PM.

Robb


----------



## shwru980r

Robbdoe1 said:


> I'm selling it "AS IS" so ask first.
> 
> Robb


On Ebay a buyer can file an item not as described complaint and you would be forced to accept the return and refund the money. AS IS doesn't mean anything on ebay.


----------



## lessd

shwru980r said:


> On Ebay a buyer can file an item not as described complaint and you would be forced to accept the return and refund the money. AS IS doesn't mean anything on ebay.


The first part of your statement is true and E-Bay now has an automatic E-Mail answer, it will say "*give you buyer a full refund*", but if you call E-Bay and get a person they will look at your listing and if you were clear that the item may not work and is being sold *as is *you will win, the buyer can still give you Neg feedback but you get to keep your money.


----------



## Robbdoe1

I get it. 

But I figure if I say it loud enough and enough times, the buyer will just keep it. Like I said for $50 I let him walk. Better to keep it just in case.

Robb


----------

